# Fox Pens. Trap coyotes for them or not?



## buckdog1

Most of you guys that are like me and have been selling to the fox pens for a few years know what im about to get into. When i first started selling to them $100 was easy as pie. Now i understand that there are alot more people trapping now, than there was then but what if all of us got together just like the fox pens did and we say we are not going to sell our coyote for $50 anymore? What are they going to do? Do without them? I had one of the largest fox pens tell me the other day that he needed 25 + coyotes this month but the most they were willing to pay was $60 per coyote and with gas prices as high as they are, that is ridiculous, when they make a killing on these coyotes at $100 each. So, what to do? Stop trapping coyotes all  together, sell them at these prices and feel raped or just put a bullet in them and be done with it? I think if we could start our own little group and most everyone would get involved, we could put an end to this weak priced coyote live market. Just a little rant but whats your thoughts?


----------



## animalguy

That is a slippery slope. I have tried and tried to establish contacts to sell coyotes. I have had to get other trappers to move my coyotes for me, at a loss to me, of course. I think it is because I'm seen as a city slicker, living near Atlanta and having an Atlanta like phone number. I've waited for someone to  come pick them up, only to wait and wait. After 3 weeks, I shot them. Later found out he was selling them out of state, NC I think, so I did the right thing. I think a lot of trappers never really thought a coyote was worth $100 anyway. Kinda like a false high price. I think a lot of trappers would have sold them for $60 then. The only difference is the current high price of gas. If there is money to be made , someone will supply at almost ANY price.


----------



## famlytraprz

I have done the same thing over the years and I've never tried to take advantage of the pens.  One called me last year needing game badly and I still said 75$ as always.  Nearing the end of season, the same pen owner said all he was willing to pay was 25$ each.  I've talked with fellow Georgia Trappers Association officers and we hope to shut them down because of this.  Not many trappers can catch 50-100 coyotes a season and if we refuse to sell for 25-50 dollars each, the weekend trappers won't keep them full.  I know the big pen you are referring to as well as all the small ones, we aren't selling to them anymore!  Fur prices are making a comback also.


----------



## buckdog1

famlytraprz said:


> I have done the same thing over the years and I've never tried to take advantage of the pens.  One called me last year needing game badly and I still said 75$ as always.  Nearing the end of season, the same pen owner said all he was willing to pay was 25$ each.  I've talked with fellow Georgia Trappers Association officers and we hope to shut them down because of this.  Not many trappers can catch 50-100 coyotes a season and if we refuse to sell for 25-50 dollars each, the weekend trappers won't keep them full.  I know the big pen you are referring to as well as all the small ones, we aren't selling to them anymore!  Fur prices are making a comback also.



I know exactly what you mean. I usually sell quite a few each year but this year i wouldnt have sold any to them except a buddy of mine was going down there so i sent a few with him. I have never been in this for the money but im not planning to take a loss on coyotes. I just wont trap them anymore.


----------



## famlytraprz

Southern coyote pelts were supposed to bring 8-10 dollars a pelt so I'm still going to trap like fox and bobcats and sell the furs.  The pens done this once before and GTA quit selling all coyotes and the price went back to 75-100 a piece.  I think were all on board to do it again after our last meeting, if everyone else would do likewise it will help.


----------



## quackhead87

I agree with the statements above. I used to get $100 a piece for as many as I could bring the pens, and now this year they only offered 50-75 a piece. Heck with all of the troubles to deliver and keep the game up, for that price I'll just put a .22 in them.


----------



## Henpeck

Any changes in the live market or does it still bite. I too hung it up for the last fours, but miss it.


----------



## jiminbogart

I don't want to start a new thread so pardon the dumb question and the hijack.

What is a fox pen? Is it a place that uses coyotes to "fox" hunt off of horse back? Is it fenced in?


----------



## Henpeck

Its a enclosure to run hounds for competition and or leisure, without fear or problems with trespassing on others property. Coyotes are preferred for larger numbers of running hounds and competition(field trials), due to a running style of it helps the coyote withstand the pressure.


----------



## jiminbogart

Thanks!


----------



## Tpr 325

I  quit selling to Fox pen when they went from $100.00 to $50.00  and quit buying Fox at all.....Now I nusance trap for hunting  rights on property , sometimes I can sell a hide for mounting  but other than that I just enjoy trapping........


----------



## roostertail

We caught four yotes last week and put all of them down. $50 bucks a head just isn't worth it. Once you look at fuel prices, housing and feeding the yotes to get a higher number for the sale, medication to treat any cuts or abrassions on the feet it really gets to be a pain. All our yotes will be getting a bullet for the rest of the year.


----------



## triton

I have a question.Do these fox pens turn the coyotes loose or just run in a pen.I know a few people who have rabbit pens about 2acrs.they let young beagles run the rabbits in the pins for training.


----------



## buckdog1

They turn them loose on larger pieces of property. The largest one here is about 1800 acres.


----------



## ITRAPGAK9

Mabe more people are listening than I thought!!! Im skinning all of mine!


----------



## chicken cow

So are the yotes killed in the pen? Shot or by the dogs?


----------



## skeeter1

by the dogs , they will catch them,  we try  to  not  let the  hounds  kill it  if we can  get to it  in time   but  thats  not always  the case  there  are  some  fast hounds  out there, no guns     its   just a  runnin pen   for  hounds , to exercise  the dogs   or   when  there is  a   dog trial


----------



## matthewsman

*seems to me*

That it is just a reflection of the economy being down in general. Folks are cutting back on recreational hobbies. Houses sell at foreclosure prices cheaper thn you can build them, why wouldn't k9 prices be down too? Lots of folks strapped for cash also, they will sell to them if y'all don't. I ain't being contentious, but seems as if you'd be decent, maintain your contacts and goodwill, and when the economy turns back around, maybe you'll still get a good price and do business with the folks you are now...


----------



## joe wiechec

Wondering why they don't run them on the larger WMA's?


----------



## grouper throat

Coyotes in the pens were the ultimate downfall of the running walker bloodlines. They're bred for speed and nothing else, any mutt can run a coyote but it takes brains to keep pressure on a fox. The new thing has been pens reverting back to foxes only.. The few pens that are left anyways.


----------



## Beartrkkr

Year 'round trapping and selling coyotes to pens ain't doing you no favors either.


----------

